# Problème d'écran aprés machine à laver



## GreenPod (28 Mai 2010)

Voila mon probleme :
Mon Ipod Nano vert pomme 16go est passé à la machine à laver. Je l'ai alors mis dans du riz blanc qui a permis d'absorber l'eau.
Avec un peu de chance, il marche : il arrive à me lire la musique. Or, il n'y a aucune luminosité sur mon écran. J'ai beau le régler et le restaurer, toujours rien. Je peux voir l'affichage qu'avec la lumiere du jour.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider svp ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Mai 2010)

tu l'as faire cuire facon pilaf avec le riz blanc ou a étouffee?

non, sans rire, le retroeclairage doit etre mort. C'est deja pas mal qu'il fonctionne et que tu puisses encore avoir l áffichage (ca aurait pu etre pire).

aucune restauration ne te le remettra d'equerre, en cas demande un devis chez un reparateur vu qu'il marche encore bien.


----------



## P'tit Suisse (28 Mai 2010)

Purée, c'est solide ces machines ! 

Même conseil : le réparateur. Du côté de Genève, http://www.macworks.ch/podspital/


----------

